# NHS - I love you!



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

People might slate the NHS, they might moan about waiting lists, or hanging around for hours - but we don't realise how lucky we are to have them!

I posted while we were away about D fainting and how someone called an ambulance for him.

Well the bill was just over $1330, which we had to pay before we left the hospital 

We have just had a bill through from the ambulance company for another $975 - this is for the use of the ambulance and petrol for the 6 miles it took us :blink:

So that one trip to the ER cost over $2300 :cryin:

I am hoping the insurance company dont mess us about and just pay up!

So next time I am getting frustrated or annoyed about waiting times etc, I am just going to remind myself how lucky I am to be able to get health care, whether I have any money or not :yesnod:


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

I agree. I remember once having holiday insurance with a £50 excess, on holiday in Spain and crying with pain with an ear infection but literally not having the £50. Luckily we then discovered how fantastic the Farmacias are in Spain and we got antibiotic eardrops which cleared the problem.
Incidentally you can get a magic cream in Spanish farmacias called *Neobacitrin* which heals everything from spots to cuts to crotch rot! Have even used it on the animals!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Too true :thumbup:


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

The NHS is fab, we are very lucky


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

My uncle lives in south africa. A few months ago he had a heart attack then organ failure. resulting in 3 week in ICU and daily dialysis. The hospital billed him 3.3million rand which is like 330,000 roughly. If he had not been insured to the high level he is they would have let him die.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

I must say I have never had a bad experience with the NHS. Have never been in hospital (touch wood!) but have been to A&E several times and have always been well looked after. We are very lucky x


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

Luz said:


> I remember once having crotch rot!


Sorry, couldn't resist!!!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

we are lucky to have free healthcare

BUT 

that doesnt mean we cant complain about it

prescription charges for a start, scandalous

my grandad got misdiagnosed twice for a heart attack, he died

my cousin got misdiagnosed for appendicitis, got told it was food poisoning, he died 

my OHs uncle got misdiagnosed with prostate cancer, got told it was 'just old age' he died

my mum got told she had parkinsons and then told she didnt, she got very little help for her depression and alcoholism 

it took me 30 years to get a diagnosis for my disability, when the doctor wanted to send me to hospital i didnt get a letter with an appointment on, i got a automated phone call which i had to confirm my details (at the time i didnt know where it was coming from) so i just hung up, im not confirming personal details over the phone when i dont know who the caller is, i then got a letter a couple of weeks later saying i missed my appointment that i didnt know i had

my OHs mum went to the doctor for a problem, they ended up being more concerned about something else

my dads lady friend has had health problems for years, shes been passed from pillar to post, told its all in her head etc, shes had to go down to manchester to get anything done

my OH hurt his elbow falling off his bike 12 years ago, it took to last year for them to do anything about the constant clicking and pain he had and it took a PHYSIOTHERAPIST to diagnose what was wrong with his elbow, the GP just said clicking was 'normal'

when my OH went for his elbow to that GP she was more concerned with the scan he had 2 years ago (he had cancer in 2004, he got the all clear, he had a scan as a precaution as he was spitting blood which we now know was coming from his gums) yet this idiot doctor contacted the hospital and a few days later he got a letter to go for a check up, he didnt go as they said TWO YEARS AGO it wasnt necessary to see him any more, silly bitch

so while i do think we should be grateful we get free healthcare (even though its not all free) it doesnt mean we should just put up and shut up if things arent right


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> we are lucky to have free healthcare
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


Obviously


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

MCWillow said:


> Obviously


good


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> it took me 30 years to get a diagnosis for my disability
> 
> my OH hurt his elbow falling off his bike 12 years ago


Please tell me you are just a really clever spambot?
:crazy:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

jon bda said:


> Please tell me you are just a really clever spambot?
> :crazy:


no im real

why?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

MCWillow is this you back now then?


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

So true.

We have to hope the tories do not do away with it all together.

There are faults though of course. My grandfather was covered in a blanket i wouldnt give my dog and left to feed himself when he had no use of his arms.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> no im real
> 
> why?












Please type the words exactly as you see them...


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

My husband received amazing care when he was attacked ,he had very serious head injuries,basal skull fracture and multiple facial fractures, I didn't think my husband was going to live let alone think I would ever recognise him again his injuries were so bad,he jokes now and says he got a free face lift, they saved my husbands life and I will always be eternally grateful


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

jon bda said:


> Please type the words exactly as you see them...


are you being sarcastic about the fact i dont use capitals?


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

metame said:


> MCWillow is this you back now then?


Sure am - landed on Monday morning, was very lucky to get a flight


----------



## Lara1988 (Aug 8, 2012)

I've never had a problem with the NHS services. I was classed as high risk in my second pregnancy, and for the last 3 months was at the hospital twice a week, and the last 3 weeks every other day. I can't think of a single complaint,every member of staff I encountered was friendly and helpful. Especially the team that actually delivered my baby. I hate to think what would of happened had I lived in another county and not had health insurance.

My husband on the other hand, once spent 5 hours in A&E after having his foot run over by a lorry. Being an otherwise healthy, young male, was put bottom of the list and had to wait. The Dr he finally saw only spoke limited English, and thought he had been run over by a push bike, didn't check his x-ray correctly, and sent him home, with instructions to take painkillers as and when needed.

A month or so later, a letter arrived from the hospital, saying something had been spotted on the X-ray,( as, I presume, it was being filled away somewhere) asking him to make an outpatients appointment if he was having any trouble with his foot, which he was. After a second set of x-rays, it was revealed a number of bones had been broken in his foot. They haven't set properly, and it still causes him a lot of pain, especially in this cold weather were having.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

it is brilliant and hell it would be terrible if it was to go ...but.. try and get an appointment with your doctor :lol:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

paddyjulie said:


> ..but.. try and get an appointment with your doctor :lol:


mine are brilliant, same day appointments if you ring first thing

you do have to wait a week, sometimes 2 if you want to pre book


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

MCWillow said:


> Sure am - landed on Monday morning, was very lucky to get a flight


i'm glad you're back.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> mine are brilliant, same day appointments if you ring first thing
> 
> you do have to wait a week, sometimes 2 if you want to pre book


Yet it took you 30 years and your other half 12 years to get seen?


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

metame said:


> i'm glad you're back.


Awww thank you - I'm sure not everyone agrees though


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

MCWillow said:


> Awww thank you - I'm sure not everyone agrees though


yeh but no-one else matters. Only me 

and back to the thread, i am very grateful for the NHS.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> it is brilliant and hell it would be terrible if it was to go ...but.. try and get an appointment with your doctor :lol:


Its all in the speed dial!!!

My problem is you can only see the dr with ONE problem only!!!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

jon bda said:


> Yet it took you 30 years and your other half 12 years to get seen?


erm no,i did not say it took us those times to get seen, read again 

it took me 30 years to get a diagnosis, that is after years of going to the doctors to basically be told theres nothing wrong with me

in my OHs case, he had an x-ray when he hurt himself and various trips to the doctors too


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> mine are brilliant, same day appointments if you ring first thing
> 
> you do have to wait a week, sometimes 2 if you want to pre book


no good if you work though..I cant take a day off, in the hope I get an appointment, if i don't get one, take the next day off etc...I had an asthma attack last week , my nearest appt for some inhalers was something like the 8th November .. thankfully Asda supplied them to me after a short consultation with the pharmacist


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> we are lucky to have free healthcare
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


Oh dear! Can't believe ( Seriously I can't ) the poor care that your friends, family and uncles, mothers next door neigbours dog has recieved. At least you have been able to access healthcare, some people in different countries do not have that option....

Did it occur to you that maybe going private was the way to go? If things are THAT bad afterall, why would you keep going back....

@Mcwillow, I too am grateful for our NHS, we just don't know how lucky we are! And I hope your OH is ok now! xx


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

paddyjulie said:


> no good if you work though..I cant take a day off, in the hope I get an appointment, if i don't get one, take the next day off etc...I had an asthma attack last week , my nearest appt for some inhalers was something like the 8th November .. thankfully Asda supplied them to me after a short consultation with the pharmacist


crikey thats awful!

does your GP surgery not offer late appointments?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

emmaviolet said:


> Its all in the speed dial!!!
> 
> My problem is you can only see the dr with ONE problem only!!!


that would be rubbish for me, i always go with a great long list :lol:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

MissShelley said:


> Oh dear! Can't believe ( Seriously I can't ) the poor care that your friends, family and uncles, mothers next door neigbours dog has recieved. At least you have been able to access healthcare, some people in different countries do not have that option....
> 
> Did it occur to you that maybe going private was the way to go? If things are THAT bad afterall, why would you keep going back....


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> erm no,i did not say it took us those times to get seen, read again
> 
> it took me 30 years to get a diagnosis, that is after years of going to the doctors to basically be told theres nothing wrong with me
> 
> in my OHs case, he had an x-ray when he hurt himself and various trips to the doctors too


May i suggest...










...it seems the NHS has failed you bigtime, although everybody else seems to kind of like it...


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

jon bda said:


> May i suggest...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i do like it myself and im grateful that its there

the GP i have now is absolutely amazing


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> crikey thats awful!
> 
> does your GP surgery not offer late appointments?


you can only pre-book a Monday evening or Friday evening ..if they are available

other than that you have to wait and see if you can get in, problem is , people now que at the door at 8,30 for an appt. then come back later .


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

metame said:


> that would be rubbish for me, i always go with a great long list :lol:


Yep me too.

Tink i can understand your woes.


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


>


That was a valid question? Why not go private? Why put up with disaster after disaster after disaster, so on and so forth?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

MissShelley said:


> That was a valid question? Why not go private?


you must not have seen my other posts in other topics 

im on one meal a day most days and cant afford heating, theres no way i could go private


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

jon bda said:


> May i suggest...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is actually a really funny point. Im in and out of care homes as part of my job. The absolute worst care home by a mile(I would leave my gold fish there) is a Bupa home, its currently being investigated. So people pay in to Bupa thinking they will get a better standard of care but in actual fact its worse than the lowest standard provided by average care homes.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> you must not have seen my other posts in other topics
> 
> im on one meal a day most days and cant afford heating, theres no way i could go private


yet got internet???


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

ClaireLouise said:


> This is actually a really funny point. Im in and out of care homes as part of my job. The absolute worst care home by a mile(I would leave my gold fish there) is a Bupa home, its currently being investigated. So people pay in to Bupa thinking they will get a better standard of care but in actual fact its worse than the lowest standard provided by average care homes.


Another reason to be grateful for the NHS then I think


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

I had my back op done privately as nhs was booked up so went to a private/bupa hospital and it was filthy!!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> yet got internet???


i need the internet for my job


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

jon bda said:


> Sorry, couldn't resist!!!


Off to edit one of your posts now!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

ClaireLouise said:


> This is actually a really funny point. Im in and out of care homes as part of my job. The absolute worst care home by a mile(I would leave my gold fish there) is a Bupa home, its currently being investigated. So people pay in to Bupa thinking they will get a better standard of care but in actual fact its worse than the lowest standard provided by average care homes.


Friend of Shelleys does work for Bupa in the hospital she works at. Says the care is no different to what you would get on the NHS, you just get bumped up the list a little faster...


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> i need the internet for my job


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Paddyjulie will they not put your pumps on a repeat so you can always have them?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


>


i dont know why you are


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> i need the internet for my job


What do you do?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

jon bda said:


> What do you do?


just run a small ebay business


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

off the OP's topic but truthfully i think i would choose internet over food  and not even for work :nonod:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> i dont know why you are


She's got an eye complaint - but its OK the NHS will sort it ASAP


----------



## Lara1988 (Aug 8, 2012)

My step grandmother in law went through bupa for her back trouble. The dr she saw was useless, so went to her GP, and was able to pick a consultant reccomended by her GP on the NHS and was seen and sorted within a week.

Private is not nesserarily always better.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

metame said:


> off the OP's topic but truthfully i think i would choose internet over food  and not even for work :nonod:


I dont get it either im ill but need the internet for when i cannot get out to shop.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

MCWillow said:


> She's got an eye complaint - but its OK the NHS will sort it ASAP


well spotted, Im hoping to have my sarcasm removed at some point


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

MCWillow said:


> She's got an eye complaint - but its OK the NHS will sort it ASAP


hehe  :tongue_smilie:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i went private to try and get an answer on what was wrong with my wrist and never got an answer - they took my money though, they didnt mind relieving me of that


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

metame said:


> i went private to try and get an answer on what was wrong with my wrist and never got an answer - they took my money though, they didnt mind relieving me of that


I have back problems. My mum paid for me to go private. The consultant confirmed I had curvature(already diagnosed by nhs) and told me to go see my GP and ask for physio


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> I have back problems. My mum paid for me to go private. The consultant confirmed I had curvature(already diagnosed by nhs) and told me to go see my GP and ask for physio


im sorry but that made me laugh. Not at you, just because it's so bloody typical.
i pid for my own private consultation because i really thought it would help, uni had me on their disabled lists just so i could have extra help during exams and lectures because i couldnt write and i was hoping for a definitive answer of what was wrong.

Luckily my uni GP sorted it for me. Kind of.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

metame said:


> im sorry but that made me laugh. Not at you, just because it's so bloody typical.
> i pid for my own private consultation because i really thought it would help, uni had me on their disabled lists just so i could have extra help during exams and lectures because i couldnt write and i was hoping for a definitive answer of what was wrong.
> 
> Luckily my uni GP sorted it for me. Kind of.


Its silly isnt it, all that money for no improvement.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> Its silly isnt it, all that money for no improvement.


aye it's cracking! (literally )
i love my dr here though, and my dr in scotland was ok too
and their names just make me giggle but i cant say what they are because then i might get known to be me AND noone else might get it and i'd just look stupid :nonod:


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

I work for the NHS and yes there are always going to be things to complain about, staff shortages being the main one but like most people on this thread, I feel very grateful to have it. There is always going to be advantages/disadvantages but as the 5th biggest employer in the world, I don't think they do a bad job at all !!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> his elbow is fine now hes had treatment on it


On the NHS 

Which brings us back to the begining - I am happy we can (eventually) get the treatment we need without it costing us thousands :thumbup:

I for one couldn't afford another outgoing each month (for medical insurance), so its good to know the NHS is there


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

MCWillow said:


> On the NHS
> 
> Which brings us back to the begining - I am happy we can (eventually) get the treatment we need without it costing us thousands :thumbup:
> 
> I for one couldn't afford another outgoing each month (for medical insurance), so its good to know the NHS is there


same as I said at the beginning for anyone that waiting eye treatment on the NHS  . My uncle in south africa paid 330,000 for 3 weeks in ICU and if he hadnt been insured they would have let him die. Im sure he would rather have to contend with a waiting list than being left to die


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Closing this - there seems to be a lot of unnecessary comments


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Whatever anyone's opinion on the NHS there is no need for any of this personal and somewhat childish bickering.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

ClaireLouise said:


> same as I said at the beginning for anyone that waiting eye treatment on the NHS


Not so much eye treatment, but i've been a few times over the last few years to get bits of metal and junk pulled out of my eyes at the local(ish) hospital. Never had to wait more than an hour or so, always been treated great...always felt guilty for saying i wouldn't be the one driving though!!!
:lol:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

2 years ago my closest friend was rushed to hospital in excrutiating pain - her bowel had burst (no previous symptons) 
10 hours on the operating table and amazing high dependency care followed by weeks of home visits and rehabilitation she recovered 
Roll on 2 years and she's back in hospital having the galostomy reversed - 7 hours on the operating table and again the same level of amazing after care.

Thank you NHS and all your amazing staff 


On another note - my brother lives in Australia, he says health insurance is a pain, it's quicker to say you don't have it and start treatment then tell them you have it  If you tell them you have it 1st they want authorisation from the insurer before they'll start treatment


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

i think that they do a great job. yes, occasionally things go wrong, but i'm sure that this also happens in private care - i'm sure that sometimes people get misdiagnosed or things go wrong in some way. 

i recently had my gallbladder removed. i was referred to the hospital for tests by my gp in july, and had the surgery within three months. i was in pain but it was by no means an emergency. i received excellent treatment from everyone involved in my care. i don't believe that i'd have had any better treatment if i'd paid several thousand pounds to get it done privately. 

yes it's not a perfect system, but i think we're a lot luckier than a lot of countries!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

smiler84 said:


> i think that they do a great job. yes, occasionally things go wrong, but i'm sure that this also happens in private care - i'm sure that sometimes people get misdiagnosed or things go wrong in some way.
> 
> i recently had my gallbladder removed. i was referred to the hospital for tests by my gp in july, and had the surgery within three months. i was in pain but it was by no means an emergency. i received excellent treatment from everyone involved in my care. i don't believe that i'd have had any better treatment if i'd paid several thousand pounds to get it done privately.
> 
> *yes it's not a perfect system, but i think we're a lot luckier than a lot of countries!*


Absolutely!

My son had appendicitis when he was 15. I took him to a&e twice, to the doctor and to the local walk-in clinic.

Each time I was told he had a stomach bug.

The second time I took him to a&e I refused to leave (I _know_ my son, he has a_ very_ high pain threshold, if he is crying with pain, I _know_ he is in agony)

He was admitted and had emergency surgery for a burst appendix 

He was in hospital for 6 weeks, they had to make sure the poison from his burst appendix hadnt entered his bloodstream. He was being fed through a tube, had a catheter, and was on fluids and IV antibiotics.

Yes they could maybe have diagnosed sooner (his life would have been at much less risk if they had), but they got there in the end.

If I had had to pay for every single visit to Drs, clinic and walk-in centre, I honestly don't think I could have afforded it, having to pay up front, even if I could claim it back.

I had to use my annual leave to stay at the hospital with him, and when that ran out I was on unpaid leave.

No, the NHS isn't perfect, but believe me, I prefer it to the alternative.


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

A couple of years ago, my lovely son (the one I've mentioned before, MC) came downstairs, on New Year's Eve, to say he was having trouble breathing. He had had a 'cold' for a few days. We phoned NHS helpline and they sent an ambulance to check him out, they put him on a monitor - just to check him out - and ended up rushing him to hospital. He had pneumonia! He was put on a drip overnight and came home next day. Horrible to think that in another country people wouldn't dare phone as they couldn't afford the bills.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

So please, please, please be nice to us receptionists. Since being made redundant again,( I know I am bitter about it) I have been working part time for the NHS.Beats JSA!! I have never been spoken to so badly, by so many people in my life.. I am a really chilled, laid back, nothing gets to me type of person. In my working life no one or anything has made me cry, no even number 3 redundancy, until now!! I can not believe how horrid and rude some people can be.


----------



## seanmac (Oct 22, 2012)

There great, sadly though a service i use of there's is appalling and money is spent elsewhere and not much on this area yet is crippling the country on Disability benefits (yes mental health). The mental health service on the NHS is shocking really, i got lucky as i did alot of digging and have found charity's to help me as if i waited for the NHS i genuinely believe i would be in a mental health unit.

Dont get me wrong when i see them there great but seeing them is the issue once a week for an hour if ur lucky?


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

I think it is a wonderful system! Had some average doctors but found a good one in my local area, my scripts are pretty darn cheap, don't even have to pay upfront and then claim back like some other systems!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I think most of us in this country take the nhs for granted ....yes things go wrong,and some parts are not perfect but we have what many countries don't ....people die because they cannot afford the bills for healthcare.....we don't have that worry and quite frankly many people in this country are selfish and ignorant to the stress and hardwrk of our nurses and doctors...who at times are abused and all sorts....

My fertility trtment is funded by the nhs,the staff at my clinic treat me no different they are amazing as have the queens med hospital been, if I had lived in another country I wud not even get a chance.
I think its time people woke up and smelt the coffee! Look at how others have had to suffer and lose jobs,homes etc to get and pay for treatment and its time as a country we stopped acting so bloody spoilt and appreciated what we have!

Thank god for the NHS!


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

i dont think many appreiate what we have in the nhs. someone earlier moaned about the persciption costs in the nhs. well where do you think this free treatment comes from. millions of people use the nhs yearly either for a+e, hospitals, surgery, doctors, dentists etc, so where do you think the money for cancer treatment, emergency surgery, pills, antibiotics, staff wages, surgeons, etc comes from? it dosent come out of thin air, quiet alot comes from the government while the rest comes from the perscriptions we pay for our medication. if you are on £86 a week then you shouldnt be paying perscription charges, so i dont see your problem with them. 

when i was 18 i fainted and fell to the ground, i hit my head badly and i was taken to hospital by a stranger who had seen me fall off the bus station seat. they checked me over straight away and found nothing wrong with temp, blood sugar etc so rang my parents to take me home. later on i started to feel dizzy and sick all the time, at times it would get so bad i couldnt stand. i went to the doctors a few times and they perscribed me meds for vertigo, as the symptoms i had were the same. they took all the other syptoms away except the dizzeness and sickness although it was slightly better. so i went back again about twice and they refered me to my local hospital where i had tests done on my hearing, my sight and my balance. a few weeks later they called me back in to tell me the results to say that due to the fainting the year before i had 27% less balance in one ear than i did in the other which was what was making me feel sick and dizzy. they scheduled regular appoitment to have my ears checked and syringed to help with the dizzyness. they also refered me to surgery for my nose problem that i had never even told the doctor about. i had the surgery not long after, just normal day surgery. 
now i go back every few months for these ear check ups, the times have gone down as my ears have got better, so atm i have check ups every 6 months. i have the same nurse everytime and even though i havent seen her for 6 months and she sees thousands of people ebtween my visits she always remembers me and the fact i own rats, we always chat about it. 

also someone said above about inhalers and not being able to get any. ive had that problem plenty of times. on weekends ive had to ring up the out of hours doctors and had to drive 15 miles to get new inhalers, but they didnt charge me for them. they also checked me over to see if i had a chest infection. with my doctors if i run out in the morning or up until lunch time i ring them and go on the triage nurse list, i get rung back and i tell them i have no inhalers. the nurse or doctor will put a perscription in there and then to be picked up in an hour or so from the surgery to take straight to the pharmacy. 

i really cannot complain about the nhs for anything. we are lucky to have what we do.


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

I am glad for the nhs, i have had so many visits to A+E in the past 5 months aswell as 3 ambulances... if i had to pay for it i wouldnt have been able to have the help i have.
The medical side of NHS is brilliant... not so much theyre mental health services.

My dad had family bupa cover through his work and my sister had 3 operations done by bupa (2 knee operations and her tonsils out) each time she ended up going into an nhs hospital for problems to be resolved.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Can i just say, i hate both doctors and hospitals.
But when i had to go into hospital the staff were 2nd to none.
I always liken doctors to motor mechanics. You go in with a problem which will show the same results for something minor or major.But they HAVE to check ALL possibilities.
They are not gods they are just human like the rest of us.*


----------



## Cranmer (Aug 28, 2011)

I dont post here so much now. Very rarely infact. Actually, i think i havent posted here since about 1907, save the other week when Marley Boy and I gained a child from an NHS hospital, an NHS hospital id have not swapped for a billion rupees and a potato farm. They were second to none at the time of birth. 

Did i also mention i work in an NHS Hospital? In fact, im in today and i was in yesterday. Im not scheduled to be in, but, as ive just had 2 weeks paternity leave ive decided to use my own time catching up to ease myself back in to the swing of things on Monday morning. After all, no name on my list suddenly gets over their cancer/psoriasis/hidradenitis suppurativa/eczema/god-know-however-many-other debilitating illnesses we cater for here in Dermatology. But, this is my time ive sacrificed nevertheless. Am i looking for a gold star? Nope. 

The thing some of those who whinge on unnecessarily (some do have a point, none can argue that) forget, is that by and large all of us who work in these settings care. We give a crap. We dont have to - but we do. I do. I care about names i remember, names i'll never see again, names ive forgotten, and names i'll never read but nevertheless do good for in my quest to make figures balance, reach targets, and ultimately allow as many people to pass in and out of this department without a glitch and with their good health intact - the latter of which i personally hold as the most important thing, without doubt. 

Each and every person that comes through these doors i wish the best for, and aim for the best results for, and though i am not a medic, i do whatever i can to assist the end result being speedy and positive for the patient. 



None of this is to say that valid complaints shouldnt be raised, only with constructive criticism and real concerns can anyone hope to do their best for you. But - THINK first.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Yo gotta love the NHS surely?? Ok, so it does have a few flaws but you get wonderful care and the security of knowing that you will be looked after if you are ill wether you have health insurance or not. I see it as one of this countries few remaining great acheivements of the 20th century (that hasnt been disbanded or privatised!!).
I can remember my grandfather telling me of when my uncle had polio as a child and nearly died. The cost of the treatment was going to cripple them adn they would of lost their house.....thankfully the NHS came into being at this time and really saved their bacon!!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I got to say that i can't fault the staff over the care my daughter and new grandaughter are getting at the moment.After looking at some of the meals i think the kitchen staff need sacking but there you go.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I am extremely grateful without them me and my eldest wouldn't be here
They made some mistakes during my labour and birth and I was told my consultants to sue the hospital I just couldn't tho in all they did what they thought was best and saved our life's

I've had fab care with my daughter and with this pregnancy, they have learnt by their mistakes with me. I had excellent care when I had anxiety issues aswell

My oh had pneumonia a few years ago, again even with him being pain they were fab! We are so so lucky here 

If people want to moan go bloody private see how much it costs and the treatment isn't very different! My auntie went private for an op and said the only difference was she had better food and food choices lol


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> erm no,i did not say it took us those times to get seen, read again
> 
> it took me 30 years to get a diagnosis, that is after years of going to the doctors to basically be told theres nothing wrong with me
> 
> in my OHs case, he had an x-ray when he hurt himself and various trips to the doctors too


What an unlucky family you have  How do you know your own doc wasn't right for 30 years and your latest one isn't a misdiagnosis?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

CRL said:


> i dont think many appreiate what we have in the nhs. someone earlier moaned about the persciption costs in the nhs. well where do you think this free treatment comes from. millions of people use the nhs yearly either for a+e, hospitals, surgery, doctors, dentists etc, so where do you think the money for cancer treatment, emergency surgery, pills, antibiotics, staff wages, surgeons, etc comes from? it dosent come out of thin air, quiet alot comes from the government while the rest comes from the perscriptions we pay for our medication. if you are on £86 a week then you shouldnt be paying perscription charges, so i dont see your problem with them.


why are some things free but others arent

for instance my mum used to have to pay for her asthma inhalers but my dad got his diabetic medication for free



DoodlesRule said:


> What an unlucky family you have  How do you know your own doc wasn't right for 30 years and your latest one isn't a misdiagnosis?


erm because there is something wrong with me


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

The NHS is such a large organisation, with so many people and departments across the UK- it stands to reason that people will have mixed experiences. I think a lot depends on the demand on local services. 

It is no secret that during the winter season the A&E services here (NI- city based) can be far below what any person would consider reasonable. Last year BBCNI ran an expose on how close to breaking point several of our A&E's are. They are overworked, overwhelmed and under-resourced. My own experiences make me genuinely terrified to be ill enough to need to go there again. If a private alternative for accident and emergency actually existed here I would use it in a heartbeat. I pay for private healthcare in non A&E contexts. 

On the flip-side of this, I have had absolutely wonderful dental service/treatment this year that has cost a fraction of what it would cost privately. I don't know where I would be without my dentist! Back in hospital with a string of abscesses probably!


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> why are some things free but others arent
> 
> *for instance my mum used to have to pay for her asthma inhalers but my dad got his diabetic medication for free
> *
> ...


Because if its a life long condition, such as diabetes, thyroid issues etc you dont have to pay.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

WelshOneEmma said:


> Because if its a life long condition, such as diabetes, thyroid issues etc you dont have to pay.


that makes no sense

my dad managed to get rid of his diabetes (he had type 2) yet my mum had asthma till she died and if she had of still been living she would have still had it

i have a life long condition yet i dont get my pain killers for free


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Someone mentioned prescription charges. For those that need a lot of medication a prepayment certificate works out cheaper.*
"A three month PPC costs £29.10 and will save you money if you need four or more items in the three months
A 12 month PPC costs £104.00 and will save you money if you need more than 14 items in a year
How much can I save?

If you need two items each month you can save around £70 with a 12 month PPC
If you need three items each month you can save around £160 with a 12 month PPC
If you need four items each month you can save around £250 with a 12 month PPC
There are several payment options available. If you choose the 12 month PPC, you can pay for this by 10 monthly direct debit instalments.

The prescription prepayment certificate (PPC) - Help with health costs - NHS Choices


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> that makes no sense
> 
> my dad managed to get rid of his diabetes (he had type 2) yet my mum had asthma till she died and if she had of still been living she would have still had it
> 
> i have a life long condition yet i dont get my pain killers for free


Is your condition life threatening? If my dad or I didnt have the medication, we could die, hence why its free and life long requirement.

I don't know what determines if it should or not be free. I know that my dad has type 1 diabetes and doesnt pay. I have been diagnosed with thyroid issues and dont pay for my thyroxine (but would pay for other items if I wasnt currently pregnant).

I would assume asthma may not been seen as a daily requirement (i realise some people have it bad before you jump on me) for meds.

Either way, I think we are lucky to have the NHS and have no issue paying for prescriptions or my tax going towards it. I would much rather this than the US system.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

WelshOneEmma said:


> Is your condition life threatening? If my dad or I didnt have the medication, we could die, hence why its free and life long requirement.
> 
> I don't know what determines if it should or not be free. I know that my dad has type 1 diabetes and doesnt pay. I have been diagnosed with thyroid issues and dont pay for my thyroxine (but would pay for other items if I wasnt currently pregnant).
> 
> ...


its life threatening though


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> that makes no sense
> 
> my dad managed to get rid of his diabetes (he had type 2) yet my mum had asthma till she died and if she had of still been living she would have still had it
> 
> i have a life long condition yet i dont get my pain killers for free


You won't die without painkillers but I can see your point about asthmatics and inhalers


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> its life threatening though


Yes, I know it can be in extreme's but unfortunately it doesnt class the same at things such as diabetes. Diabetes requires daily medication, asthma doesn't. Can you not also manage it a bit with lifestyle? (Just a question, i've never had it). Certain diseases you can't, such as type 1 diabetes and thyroid issues.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

skip said:


> You won't die without painkillers but I can see your point about asthmatics and inhalers


yeah you're right i wont die but WelshOneEmma said life long conditions get free meds.....

but yeah asthma meds should be free


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

WelshOneEmma said:


> Yes, I know it can be in extreme's but unfortunately it doesnt class the same at things such as diabetes. Diabetes requires daily medication, asthma doesn't. Can you not also manage it a bit with lifestyle? (Just a question, i've never had it). Certain diseases you can't, such as type 1 diabetes and thyroid issues.


type 2 diabetes can be managed and got rid of with lifestyle changed, my dad lost 5 and a half stone and got of it

my mum needed an inhaler several times a day, she never went a day without using it at least 3 times, her asthma couldnt be managed with lifestyle


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Asthma is a life long illness and can be life threatening and medication is needed daily


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

actually upon reading i should get free medication



> Medical exemption (MedEx) certificates are issued on application to people who have:
> 
> continuing physical disability that prevents the person from going out without help from another person


Prescription costs

im going to look into this


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Too many people have asthma of various degrees it would be too expensive to give for free. My son has it midly, as an adult only really affected now if he gets a cold - brother quite badly but in hayfever season as its secondary to that; sister chronic asthmatic since a child and she would probably die without her inhalers.

If you are one of the chronic ones likes my sis then yes it is life threatening without the medication (I worked with a young lad, he was in early 20's, and died because he did not have his inhaler with him/hadn't been taking it regularly and was dead by the time the ambulance got to him). Its actually usually the heart that packs in with the strain of trying to get oxygen around your body when your lungs won't work


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> yeah you're right i wont die but WelshOneEmma said life long conditions get free meds.....
> 
> but yeah asthma meds should be free


I said some can be free. I went to pay for my thyroxine and was told i didnt need to because of the type of medication it was, therefore I have made an assumption.



tinktinktinkerbell said:


> type 2 diabetes can be managed and got rid of with lifestyle changed, my dad lost 5 and a half stone and got of it
> 
> my mum needed an inhaler several times a day, she never went a day without using it at least 3 times, her asthma couldnt be managed with lifestyle


So what prescriptions was your dad getting free then if he managed it with his lifestyle. And yes, some asthmatics have it more severe and require meds daily, but I dont think thats the norm hence why its not a free for all.

I think we dole out prescriptions far too easily these days so do think if we are to get them (lets be honest, most people insist on antibiotics for things these days) we should pay towards them. As much as everyone hates it, the pharma industry puts a lot of money into the production of the drugs which is why they cost a lot of money.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

WelshOneEmma said:


> I said some can be free. I went to pay for my thyroxine and was told i didnt need to because of the type of medication it was, therefore I have made an assumption.
> 
> So what prescriptions was your dad getting free then if he managed it with his lifestyle. And yes, some asthmatics have it more severe and require meds daily, but I dont think thats the norm hence why its not a free for all.
> 
> I think we dole out prescriptions far too easily these days so do think if we are to get them (lets be honest, most people insist on antibiotics for things these days) we should pay towards them. As much as everyone hates it, the pharma industry puts a lot of money into the production of the drugs which is why they cost a lot of money.


he was on diabetes tablets (i dont know the name) he got rid of the diabetes when he lost the weight

i think one offs should pay but those who need medication for life and cant manage without it should get it free

and im definitely going to look into getting it free for me


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> he was on diabetes tablets (i dont know the name) he got rid of the diabetes when he lost the weight
> 
> i think one offs should pay but those who need medication for life and cant manage without it should get it free
> 
> and im definitely going to look into getting it free for me


But that could go along way, certain people need medication for life and 'cant live without it'
I am on a high dose anti depressant... if i was to stop it i would be alot worse than i am, i have to pay for my prescription... And I have to pay alot more as my doctor will only allow me to have 7 tablets at a time... so im paying £7.65 every week...


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

5headh said:


> But that could go along way, certain people need medication for life and 'cant live without it'
> I am on a high dose anti depressant... if i was to stop it i would be alot worse than i am, i have to pay for my prescription... And I have to pay alot more as my doctor will only allow me to have 7 tablets at a time... so im paying £7.65 every week...


yes but certain people have to pay for meds they cant live without and certain people dont, its not really fair is it


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

5headh said:


> But that could go along way, certain people need medication for life and 'cant live without it'
> I am on a high dose anti depressant... if i was to stop it i would be alot worse than i am, i have to pay for my prescription... And I have to pay alot more as my doctor will only allow me to have 7 tablets at a time... so im paying £7.65 every week...


*But you don't have to pay that much. Get a ppc. i did put the link up.*


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> yes but certain people have to pay for meds they cant live without and certain people dont, its not really fair is it


There's a difference between "can't live without" and "will die without" unfortunately. As others have said, if you are on long term meds and have to pay, you can get the certs that make them cheaper.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

WelshOneEmma said:


> There's a difference between "can't live without" and "will die without" unfortunately. As others have said, if you are on long term meds and have to pay, you can get the certs that make them cheaper.


yes but i really dont have x amount to fork out up front

i should get free prescriptions according to the link i posted up so im going to look into that


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't understand why anyone would put up with pain for 12 years, without doing something about it, then eventually it was sorted by a physio. Why would you not go and see a physio to start with.


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *But you don't have to pay that much. Get a ppc. i did put the link up.*


I know, i have only just started to have to pay for my prescriptions again, i was just using it as a example


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Cookieandme said:


> I don't understand why anyone would put up with pain for 12 years, without doing something about it, then eventually it was sorted by a physio. Why would you not go and see a physio to start with.


who was that to?


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Quite frankly, without the NHS you'd pay for the drug, nevermind the bloomin prescription. 
It's a bit complaining you've been given a meal but had to use your own cutlery.

Apologises if thats offensive but a thread appreciating the work of many many people who make the NHS what it is, despite the constant obstacles, targets, funding difficulties, never ending demand and restricted capacity and all the other political merry go rounds and point scoring, has become a thread about whether prescription charges are applied fairly.

No they're not. Nor is it fair that people have to pay car parking, nor that food is crap because hospitals cut anything and everything where they safely can without compromising patient care. 
But I for one am very thankful that I live in a country that has an NHS, however imperfect.


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Talking of prescription charges... i am so lucky, my doctor prescribed me 'Dermatix' for keloid scars... i paid £7.65 for it, in shops it is £19!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

5headh said:


> Talking of prescription charges... i am so lucky, my doctor prescribed me 'Dermatix' for keloid scars... i paid £7.65 for it, in shops it is £19!


aye its good when the prescription charge is cheaper than the product in the shop


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> aye its good when the prescription charge is cheaper than the product in the shop


it is very good..

sometimes its the other way round.. I have been told by a pharmacist to ask if my doctor will give me a private prescription( some do give them for free) for my inhalers as it would then only cost me £2.50 each


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Shazach said:


> Quite frankly, without the NHS you'd pay for the drug, nevermind the bloomin prescription.
> It's a bit complaining you've been given a meal but had to use your own cutlery.
> 
> Apologises if thats offensive but a thread appreciating the work of many many people who make the NHS what it is, despite the constant obstacles, targets, funding difficulties, never ending demand and restricted capacity and all the other political merry go rounds and point scoring, has become a thread about whether prescription charges are applied fairly.
> ...


I saw my sister around lunch time in hospital nearly 2 weeks ago she had salmon and something bake it smelt and looked really nice, she said it was really really yummy! so i dont think its all that bad. Yes the parking is shocking but alot of people can claim it back or atleast some of it if they are having alot of appointments or the treatment is for a child, I think we can but never looked into it, I know in our maternity bit the little guy is pretty good at turning a blind eye aslong as you arent hours over as he knows sometimes during pregnancy they last thing on your mind is your parking ticket. 
The only thing i do wish is we didnt have to put our number plate in so we could pass any unused time to someone else but can see why they dont


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

paddyjulie said:


> it is very good..
> 
> sometimes its the other way round.. I have been told by a pharmacist to ask if my doctor will give me a private prescription( some do give them for free) for my inhalers as it would then only cost me £2.50 each


one doctor wanted to prescribe me ibuprofen (100 of them)

but i could have got 112 of them for 1.12


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Everyone living in a country where you can get free healthcare should be grateful.

I have lived in Germany where healthcare is free too and there are differences. Some things are better and some are worse. Everyone in Germany moans about the healthcare there but tbh I do think it is better than in the UK. But they do have to pay more towards it. You need to pay 10 Euros per quarter just to be allowed to see your gp. Prescription charges are much higher. If you are admitted to hospital you have to pay 10 Euros per day for the first 28 days, and so on and so on  If you want better service you need to pay, no government can provide all of us with an excellent free health service.

I do have to admit that I have got private health insurance through work and I am grateful for this. I have been in hospital twice and to me there is nothing nicer to have a room and bathroom all to yourself. You actually see the same doctors as most private surgeons work in NHS hospitals too, so there is no difference. 

But having the chef come up to your room and asking you what you would like to eat is very nice. These are things the NHS just can not provide due to their size. Imagine the chef going round to 1000 patients and cooking each a special meal  I have seen worse meals provided by catering companies when being on bigger work do's :cryin:

All in all I think the NHS and especially everyone working for them are doing a great job and we should be polite, respectful and thankful towards them


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

asthma differs from person to person so why should the nhs fork out money if someone needs a new inhaler every week while others need them once a month or even once a year. asthma can be life threatening, it can kill in worst cases, like when someone with asthma has pneumonia or a chest infection. 
mine differs day to day. sometimes i go through 2 inhalers in 3 months, other times i have been through 2 inhalers in 2 weeks. i pay £7.65 for 2 inhalers and then another £7.65 for a brown inhaler which i should use more but forget. i dont have a problem with that especially when my surgery are good enough to get a perscription for me straight away if i run out of inhalers.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

i think the worst cases of asthma should get free prescriptions

i think its wrong some life threatening conditions get free prescriptions while others dont


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

my asthma can go from alright some days and other days i can be struggling for breathe for hours and the inhaler does nothing. so should i pay or not?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

CRL said:


> my asthma can go from alright some days and other days i can be struggling for breathe for hours and the inhaler does nothing. so should i pay or not?


which days do you have the most of? if its the latter i would say you shouldnt pay

my point is that if its bad like my mums was then she shouldnt have to pay and then theres people like my dad with a none life threatening condition who got it for free


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

reading this thread has made me think that there should maybe be an 'opt out' thing for the NHS? if you're that unhappy with the service then you could not pay your NI contributions, but are barred from using any NHS services.

that way it'd free up nhs resources for those of us who aren't whinging about it, and those who think it's terrible can see what life would be like without it? 

if only i was prime minister...


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

its different every week. therefore it could go either way. its easier paying for the percription. i have no problem with that. it goes towards other care i need in the nhs. 

many illnesses can be bad. that dosent mean they shouldnt pay for their percriptions. the money dosent come out of thin air. someone has to pay for these medications, we're lucky we dont have t pay thousands like in other countries just for a check up.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

CRL said:


> its different every week. therefore it could go either way. its easier paying for the percription. i have no problem with that. it goes towards other care i need in the nhs.
> 
> many illnesses can be bad. that dosent mean they shouldnt pay for their percriptions. the money dosent come out of thin air. someone has to pay for these medications, we're lucky we dont have t pay thousands like in other countries just for a check up.


the money should come from those who dont have none life threatening conditions or conditions that dont require constant medication/other things

luckily my parents were never skint and could afford it, would hate to see what it would have been like had they been struggling for money and having to pay for my mums inhalers


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

smiler84 said:


> reading this thread has made me think that there should maybe be an 'opt out' thing for the NHS? if you're that unhappy with the service then you could not pay your NI contributions, but are barred from using any NHS services.
> 
> that way it'd free up nhs resources for those of us who aren't whinging about it, and those who think it's terrible can see what life would be like without it?
> 
> if only i was prime minister...


i dont think anyone would opt out, i sure as hell wouldnt


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

I get my prescriptions free because I am diabetic. I do not think it is right that I get all medication free. My friend has a heart condition but he has to pay for his meds, If I did pay for other unrelated drugs it would free up money for others, like him.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

northnsouth said:


> I get my prescriptions free because I am diabetic. I do not think it is right that I get all medication free. My friend has a heart condition but he has to pay for his meds, If I did pay for other unrelated drugs it would free up money for others, like him.


do you get all medication free or just things for your diabetes?


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

every condition requires constant medication or they wouldnt be getting a percription in the first place. 
who do you think pays for these meds that people get for free? it certainly dont grow on trees that for sure, it comes from the money from other percriptions and the government.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

CRL said:


> every condition requires constant medication or they wouldnt be getting a percription in the first place.
> who do you think pays for these meds that people get for free? it certainly dont grow on trees that for sure, it comes from the money from other percriptions and the government.


i mean conditions that means you are on medication for life


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> i dont think anyone would opt out, i sure as hell wouldnt


you haven't come across as being massively supportive of the nhs in your posts?


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

which then costs more in the long run, meaning other people cant get other treatments because the nhs cannot afford them. people with cancer for instance.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> do you get all medication free or just things for your diabetes?


Anything that I may need. ie Anti biotics.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

smiler84 said:


> you haven't come across as being massively supportive of the nhs in your posts?


i think im entitled to complain about the things that have happened to me and the people i know dont you

doesnt mean im not thankful that the NHS is there, i just dont think its perfect thats all



CRL said:


> which then costs more in the long run, meaning other people cant get other treatments because the nhs cannot afford them. people with cancer for instance.


so what im getting from you is its ok to make some with life threatening/lifelong conditions pay but others dont have to


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

northnsouth said:


> Anything that I may need. ie Anti biotics.


ok please dont think what i say next is having a go at you because im really not

but i think that is absolutely disgusting! get the diabetic medicine for free fair enough but not everything

which also means that my dad would have gotten his BP tablets and his cholesterol tablets for free too


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

CRL said:


> which then costs more in the long run, meaning other people cant get other treatments because the nhs cannot afford them. people with cancer for instance.


Exactly, demand for NHS services far exceeds capacity or funding. And the point of this thread was that the OP was thankful that despite this, it exists, function and provides that service.

Yet somehow it's become about asthma and prescriptions????


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

right so what im getting from you is that everyone shouldnt have to pay for percriptions so that the nhs is so short of money they go bust. they then cant pay for other treatments like cancer treatments, fertilsation treatments, dialisis treatments. 

some people pay, others dont, thems the rules. you dont see others complaining about, so if it really bothers you that much that someone gets all their diabeties meds for free while i pay for my inhalers then feel free to write a letter to the government telling them how much you dont like it.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> ok please dont think what i say next is having a go at you because im really not
> 
> but i think that is absolutely disgusting! get the diabetic medicine for free fair enough but not everything
> 
> which also means that my dad would have gotten his BP tablets and his cholesterol tablets for free too


No, I am not offended I agree totally. But I am grateful.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

CRL said:


> right so what im getting from you is that everyone shouldnt have to pay for percriptions so that the nhs is so short of money they go bust. they then cant pay for other treatments like cancer treatments, fertilsation treatments, dialisis treatments.
> 
> some people pay, others dont, thems the rules. you dont see others complaining about, so if it really bothers you that much that someone gets all their diabeties meds for free while i pay for my inhalers then feel free to write a letter to the government telling them how much you dont like it.


no, im not saying EVERYONE should get their prescriptions for free, i dont think that at all

that said though scotland have free prescriptions for all dont they?

but no i never said that should happen here

but i dont think the current system is fair



northnsouth said:


> No, I am not offended I agree totally. But I am grateful.


good, im pleased you arent offended and thank you for agreeing


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

not everything in life is fair though. people just have to suck it up. 
hell i would love a better job, with better wages, where i get to sit down all day. but i dont, im a carer, cleaning up poop, treated like crap, with shite wages and im on my feet all day running backwards and forwards like i work in a hotel. 
i dont think that fair. but its a job, it pays towards my bills and pays for my pets. im lucky i have a job.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

CRL said:


> not everything in life is fair though. people just have to suck it up.
> hell i would love a better job, with better wages, where i get to sit down all day. but i dont, im a carer, cleaning up poop, treated like crap, with shite wages and im on my feet all day running backwards and forwards like i work in a hotel.
> i dont think that fair. but its a job, it pays towards my bills and pays for my pets. im lucky i have a job.


thats totally different, you have the chance to change that by getting another job

someone having to pay for medication that they need to stay alive while their friend joe doesnt have to pay for his has NO choice


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

it was an example that not everything in life is fair. 
you may not think its fair that one person has to pay for meds while another dosents, but i think that they are both lucky to have an organisation that dosent make them have to sell their homes so they can get treatment in hospital.


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

CRL said:


> it was an example that not everything in life is fair.
> you may not think its fair that one person has to pay for meds while another dosents, *but i think that they are both lucky to have an organisation that dosent make them have to sell their homes so they can get treatment in hospital.*


You're not the only one that thinks that. Good point.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

CRL said:


> it was an example that not everything in life is fair.
> you may not think its fair that one person has to pay for meds while another dosents, but i think that they are both lucky to have an organisation that dosent make them have to sell their homes so they can get treatment in hospital.


i think free prescriptions should be stopped completely, that would mean the NHS would get more money


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

My nephew had aplastic anemia, he has recovered quiet well. I watched a programm about it and the patient in this programm lived in USA, they sold their homes and everything to pay for their treatment after their insurance was maxed out. We are very lucky to have had the BEST treatment there is with no limit/end to care he needed or may need in the future..


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

scotland have seperate laws on things to us. therefore they cannot be compared. 
i think the system is fine as it is. the people who dont need to pay dont, like those on benefits, children in education, the elderly. the people who pay just pay. 
i really dont see what the problem is


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> i think free prescriptions should be stopped completely, that would mean the NHS would get more money


Do you? That's interesting.

I think if people don't think the system is fair they should spend their energy trying to bring about change, not trolling on Internet forums.

But hey, it's free entertainment.


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

CRL said:


> i really dont see what the problem is


me neither. in fact i'm going to bow out of this thread now as quite frankly i feel like i'm banging my head against a brick wall!!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

CRL said:


> scotland have seperate laws on things to us. therefore they cannot be compared.
> i think the system is fine as it is. the people who dont need to pay dont, like those on benefits, children in education, the elderly. the people who pay just pay.
> i really dont see what the problem is


the problem is its an unfair system

it is not fine the way it is

either make all prescriptions for life threatening meds free or none are free, that would be fair


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

and dont even get me started on those on benefits getting it while those who are worse off dont


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

smiler84 said:


> me neither. in fact i'm going to bow out of this thread now as quite frankly i feel like i'm banging my head against a brick wall!!


im will be doing the same as its quite obvious that some people want to argue the point around and round in circles. im getting dizzy and annoyed. 
if you dont like it write a letter to the government. im sure just because you dont like the rules they will change them all.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> and dont even get me started on those on benefits getting it while those who are worse off dont


you said to me earlier when i said about my job that it can be changed if i wanted it to. if you are so upset that people who claim benefits earn more than you then change it. get a better job or claim benefits.


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> i think free prescriptions should be stopped completely, that would mean the NHS would get more money


So does this mean you won't now be looking in to getting your non life saving painkilllers for free or are you just a wind up merchant ut:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

CRL said:


> you said to me earlier when i said about my job that it can be changed if i wanted it to. if you are so upset that people who claim benefits earn more than you then change it. get a better job or claim benefits.


i have no choice

im disabled, i cant work in a normal job


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

I haven't read all the posts,so forgive me if I'm going over old ground.

I have Rhumatoid Arthritis,it will never get better,I have had it for 20 years and will have it until the day I die.

The medication I am on controls the RA,if I miss even 1 day my joints start aching,if I miss a second day I can't walk.

So although it is not life threatening I do need the medication for life.

I am willing to pay for my prescriptions,but as I happen to live in scotland I don't pay.

If we didn't have the NHS my medication would cost me over £10,000 a year (based on 2007 prices).


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

skip said:


> So does this mean you won't now be looking in to getting your non life saving painkilllers for free or are you just a wind up merchant ut:


oh no, i will still look into getting them for free, why the hell not, why should i pay when i can get them for free

i still dont think the system is fair though


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

you earn money each week from your ebay buisness? yes or no? you can earn a certain ammount of money while claiming benefits. you can get help with rent, council tax, etc. you can change it, you just need to find out if you are entiltled to it


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> oh no, i will still look into getting them for free, why the hell not, why should i pay when i can get them for free
> 
> i still dont think the system is fair though


But you agreed with me when I said I should ONLY get my diabetic medication for free. That is a complete contradiction..


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

CRL said:


> you earn money each week from your ebay buisness? yes or no? you can earn a certain ammount of money while claiming benefits. you can get help with rent, council tax, etc. you can change it, you just need to find out if you are entiltled to it


no i dont earn every week

im already on working tax credits and we get HB/CTB theres nothing else we can get


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

cravensmum said:


> I haven't read all the posts,so forgive me if I'm going over old ground.
> 
> I have Rhumatoid Arthritis,it will never get better,I have had it for 20 years and will have it until the day I die.
> 
> ...


wow thats alot of money, basically a years pay check for me. i dont know what inhalers cost for the nhs, i get 2 with each one. i get free constraceptive pills. i dont get antihistamines with the nhs, i buy mine at tesco, but if i dont take 1 for even a day my asthma gets so bad that i have constant asthma attacks for a week. i take them all year round but its only £2 a month for 28 tablets.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

northnsouth said:


> But you agreed with me when I said I should ONLY get my diabetic medication for free. That is a complete contradiction..


how is it a contradiction?


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> no i dont earn every week
> 
> im already on working tax credits and we get HB/CTB theres nothing else we can get


You said you are disabled and can't work a normal job so do you not get disability and you said your hubby is your carer does he not get carers allowance


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

skip said:


> You said you are disabled and can't work a normal job so do you not get disability


nope, not sick enough apparently which doesnt surprise me since people much worse than me are being kicked off it 

he cant get carers allowance unless i get the medium or high rate of the care allowance part of DLA


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> oh no, i will still look into getting them for free, why the hell not, *why should i pay when i can get them for free*
> i still dont think the system is fair though


Because they are not a medication to save your life... you agreed that I should get my diabetic medication but nothing else... so why do you think you should get pain killers for free which can be bought over the counter a minimal charge, so a contradiction.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

northnsouth said:


> Because they are not a medication to save your life... you agreed that I should get my diabetic medication but nothing else... so why do you think you should get pain killers for free which can be bought over the counter a minimal charge, so a contradiction.


its expensive buying them over the counter, im not on about paracetamol here which can be bought for pennies

i said people should get prescriptions for free if they have meds that save their life or meds for a life long condition


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

if you get housing benefit you get free percriptions


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

CRL said:


> if you get housing benefit you get free percriptions


you do?

its in my OHs name though


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

enquire about it. ask in the pharmacy which benefits get you free percriptions. you need to bring proof that you get that benefit and thats it.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

I have just read your posts on another thread. I realise you state some thing then change it and constantly contradict your self. No offense I am off from here now.. completely off from OP comments,

Because I think our NHS is brilliant..


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

CRL said:


> enquire about it. ask in the pharmacy which benefits get you free percriptions. you need to bring proof that you get that benefit and thats it.


yeah i'll ask, thanks


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

northnsouth said:


> I have just read your posts on another thread. I realise you state some thing then change it and constantly contradict your self. No offense I am off from here now.. completely off from OP comments,
> 
> *Because I think our NHS is brilliant.*.


The NHS IS brilliant. We are very lucky.

Unfortunately that particular person is either a wind up merchant, or a very bitter individual who thinks the world owes them something and wont stop complaining. Maybe complaining for complainings sake?

I am FED UP of people using the "i am disabled" excuse for not doing anything and just complaining. I think the paras proved you can do anything should you put your mind to it and stop thinking the world owes you.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> no i dont earn every week
> 
> im already on working tax credits and we get HB/CTB theres nothing else we can get


if your on working tax you should have a card which gives you free pescriptions for the adults in your household,


----------



## missP (Jan 11, 2012)

i've only had good experience with the NHS and am one of the ones that are so glad we have it. we are also lucky enough to get free prescriptions in Scotland


----------



## waggy Tailz (Sep 14, 2011)

The NHS Saved my life twice! I would not of got any better care if private, can not thank them enough x


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I started this thread to say how much I appreciate the NHS.

If anyone wants to moan about the NHS - start your own bliddy thread


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

LostGirl said:


> if your on working tax you should have a card which gives you free pescriptions for the adults in your household,


thats only if you get the disability element of working tax credit


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I have nothing but praise for NHS, my only complaint is that once they get hold of you they don't let go.

Went to the Doctors about a annoying cough I'd had for months, I've had an x-ray, scan, breathing tests, and a tube up my nose down into my lungs, and now I'm see a another Consultant in Rheumatology what ever that is in 3 weeks time.

All for a cough I don't have anymore.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> I have nothing but praise for NHS, my only complaint is that once they get hold of you they don't let go.
> 
> Went to the Doctors about a annoying cough I'd had for months, I've had an x-ray, scan, breathing tests, and a tube up my nose down into my lungs, and now I'm see a another Consultant in Rheumatology what ever that is in 3 weeks time.
> 
> All for a cough I don't have anymore.


See they made you better then


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

So I had to phone Georgia tonight to pay the ambulance bill :cryin:

I converted the cost - about £1500 to get collected by an ambulance and taken to the ER, blood tests, an x-ray, blood pressure/heart rate monitored for an hour, and a canula inserted in case they needed it.

I looked at the bill again (as I was ringing America to pay it), they charged $12 per mile - it cost $72 in petrol to go 6 miles to the hospital :yikes: It cost $903 for the ambulance turning up and taking us there....

So like I said - you want to moan about the NHS (or benefits, which is a whole other thread IMO) - start ya own thread!

You really don't know what you have until you don't have it anymore.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> thats only if you get the disability element of working tax credit


IIRC that bit of it is income based?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

jon bda said:


> IIRC that bit of it is income based?


the disability element? i have no idea about that to be honest


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> the disability element? i have no idea about that to be honest


The NHS prescriptions...


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

jon bda said:


> The NHS prescriptions...


oh right

yeah i think it might be income based

im at my GPs next week so im going to ask him about free prescriptions


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> oh right
> 
> yeah i think it might be income based
> 
> im at my GPs next week so im going to ask him about free prescriptions


Please do, it helps to know when your already telling people what they cannot get in a thread like this without proper knowledge...


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> are you being sarcastic about the fact i dont use capitals?


Weird you should bring that to everyone's attention, because this post suggests that you do know how to use capitals:



tinktinktinkerbell said:


> we are lucky to have free healthcare
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


So, out of interest, why do you choose not to?

      
(sorry, couldn't help an attack of those blue smileys)

ETA: haven't even pretended to read the whole thread, I'm on team NHS!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

myshkin said:


> Weird you should bring that to everyone's attention, because this post suggests that you do know how to use capitals:
> 
> So, out of interest, why do you choose not to?
> 
> ...


i choose not to because i dont need to and because both of my shift keys are broke and i cant be bothered to keep clicking the caps lock on and off


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> i choose not to because i dont need to and because both of my shift keys are broke and i cant be bothered to keep clicking the caps lock on and off


That is most unfortunate...


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

jon bda said:


> That is most unfortunate...


yes it is............


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> yes it is............


Do you need a PS2 or USB keyboard?, i have spares of both here. I'll send you one if you want?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

jon bda said:


> Do you need a PS2 or USB keyboard?, i have spares of both here. I'll send you one if you want?


no thanks, im fine with what i have


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Just another update....

We another bill through today (how it got here I'll never know, no County, Postcode or Country on it - a thumbs up for the postal service, but thats a whole other thread )

$145 from the attending Dr who saw us in the ER :blink:

Total (so far!) is $2456.02 which, according to xe.com is £1536.07 :yikes:

The NHS _*rocks*_ :thumbup:


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Im an NHS fan but from an employee point of view. I started as a health care assistant in 2008 and since then the NHS has paid for me to resit my maths and english, nvq 2, nvq3, nvq 4, health care foundation degree then in september they funded me to do the nursing degree. I dont think thats bad for 4 years personal/profession development wise


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

AAAARRRGGGGHHHHHH!!!! :mad2:

So I phone the Drs office tonight (I dont get any of the costs of these bloody phone calls back form the insurance BTW)

Me ' I just got this bill, can I pay you by card over the phone'

USA 'no he doesnt take card payments'

Me 'OK, well if you let me have the name and address of his bank, and the account no. I can make an international bank transfer'

USA 'Oh, I don't want to give Dr Gills account details out'

Me 'OK, does he have a PayPal account, I will PayPal it over'

USA ' no he doesnt, I wonder how we can sort this out...'

Been on the phone to USA for about 15 minutes by now 

Me 'OK, well ask him what he wants to do and then email me, bearing in mind, its very hard for you to cash a UK cheque in the USA'

USA 'Oh, thats a good idea, have a nce day'

I just got an email asking me to try sending a cheque with all additional charges they may incur, as that way I dont need the Drs account no.

So I have to send them a cheque, including any charges they_ may_ incur from cashing it, and wait at least 6 weeks before it is cleared, before I can submit my claim to the insurance company - OMFG :mad2:

I am thinking I might just ignore it - I feel bad, but honestly why the hell cant they take a card payment - the bloody ambulance company did!! 

PS: Still think the NHS is bad???


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

I would be tempted to just send a cheque minus the charges. :ciappa: They can always chase you for the rest later! ETA Just noticed Blossom!:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2012)

I agree with you. I think The NHS is amazing. When I was having Chemo at the begining of the year I was totally Shocked at the cost of the treatment if I had to pay for it all. i was told the cost would be around £85,000 for just the chemo i had and that doesn't include the £800 injections I had to have after each treatment The costs of operations are expensive as well. I will never moan about waiting for a long time as I am so grateful for the nhs.


----------

